# £181,000 V.A.T on car



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

Came across this car on Autotrader. lovely car and all but it got me wondering what kind of person would be happy to hand over £181,000 in vat on a single transaction to the government. I appreciate the type of person who's even looking at a car like this has no shortage of cash but from a point of principle thats a lot of tax on one item to hand over.

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...quicksearch/true/page/1/radius/1500?logcode=p


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Many of those that can afford such things have ways of dealing with the VAT.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

S63 said:


> Many of those that can afford such things have ways of dealing with the VAT.


True dat


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

S63 said:


> Many of those that can afford such things have ways of dealing with the VAT.


Yep, probably end up making on the deal


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd have a word with jimmy carr hed know what to do . But yes I think its mental to have to pay that amount of vat . I hate the tax system , tax you at earning and tax you when you spend what they've allready taxed you on then if you die they tax it again .


----------



## GSiMrG (Feb 14, 2012)

I'll have it


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I just love the fact you can buy a Koenigsegg on Auto Trader.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Every new car sold in the uk has 20% vat on it so why should that one be any different???


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Most getting those kind of cars will be on some form of company (even if it is a shell company) purchase and as such can claim back half the VAT plus they will most likely have it in a lease agreement.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> Every new car sold in the uk has 20% vat on it so why should that one be any different???


exactly what i was thinking! but as also said most people buying these type of cars will claim the VAT back in some way.


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> exactly what i was thinking! but as also said most people buying these type of cars will claim the VAT back in some way.


If the car is registered it'll be so obvious to HMRC at that price bracket they'd have an inspector knocking on your door so fast you wouldn't believe it. It'd take a brave person to try claiming that one back.

But if you've got some corporation tax to lose you could claim the car is a promotional stunt or necessary for your brand and then write off about 400k of other liability.


----------



## ben25 (Aug 15, 2012)

banditbarron said:


> Every new car sold in the uk has 20% vat on it so why should that one be any different???


To put it into perspective, on a house of that value you'd pay £36,200 on stamp duty. Well I think i'd rather spend the cash on a house than pay that amount of tax. lol

Not sure what kind of Massive VAT reductions people are mentioning on here but even hypothetically if you could claim 50% back thats still a whopping £90,500. As I understand With Vat from one of my very wealthy customers you can only begin claiming it back if its a work related expense and I'm not sure a Koenigsegg falls into that category although perhaps some exceptionally creative accounting could make that happen.

Having said that my last account is facing prison time for being a tad too liberal with his estimations.

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/St-...1m-tax-fraud/story-17100956-detail/story.html


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

ben25 said:


> To put it into perspective, on a house of that value you'd pay £36,200 on stamp duty. Well I think i'd rather spend the cash on a house than pay that amount of tax. lol
> 
> Not sure what kind of Massive VAT reductions people are mentioning on here but even hypothetically if you could claim 50% back thats still a whopping £90,500. As I understand With Vat from one of my very wealthy customers you can only begin claiming it back if its a work related expense and I'm not sure a Koenigsegg falls into that category although perhaps some exceptionally creative accounting could make that happen.
> 
> ...


But a house is stamp duty that's totally totally different.

The fiddle is quite easy, set up a company selling raffle tickets to win the car, only sell 2 raffle tickets to our and your wife. The car of then an expense so hey ho you can fiddle the vat and also put it through the books as an expense :thumb:
So less gross profit on your accounts

However as said unless the massive figure can be almost hidden amongst many other high value items the tax office will inspect you straight away 

The fact of the matter is they have advertised it plus vat to make it seam cheaper and also knowing someone will maybe claim the vat Back


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

there is no fiddle needed... why do people always think you need to make things up, or con someone...

buy the car as an asset, claim the VAT as the law states... very simple... no harm done.

:wall::wall::wall:

I would hate that car to be on my P11D mind you! ouch!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## shinyporsche (Oct 30, 2012)

The Cueball said:


> there is no fiddle needed... why do people always think you need to make things up, or con someone...
> 
> buy the car as an asset, claim the VAT as the law states...


Not on cars - the VAT man has closed that loophole. You could possibly try and argue that you've bought the koenigsegg to use it as a taxi or a car for driving instruction! But I think mr HMRC would be wagging his finger in your general direction.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

If I had a spare £900k to spend on a car I don't think I'd give two sh!ts about it hahaha.

I can totally see the original point in terms of it's crazy to pay that much VAT. That said we pay VAT on most things and don't flinch as they are within our price ranges, that looks insane but spending £900k is a bit mental anyway.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Alex_225 said:


> If I had a spare £900k to spend on a car I don't think I'd give two sh!ts about it hahaha.
> 
> I can totally see the original point in terms of it's crazy to pay that much VAT. That said we pay VAT on most things and don't flinch as they are within our price ranges, that looks insane but spending £900k is a bit mental anyway.


Precisely, everything is relative. I'm more upset that Cameron and Co have stuck VAT on my cooked chicken from the supermarket.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd pay it for that car all day long :argie:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

But...and there's always a but in Krim's world!....why did the advertiser feel the need to tell someone they'll have to pay tax on the car?..

...I mean....I didn't see it when I bought my li'l motor


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Could get amazon to buy it, they're quite Good with VAT....


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Bet the buyer of that car cant be ar$ed with sighing the online petition against the 3P fuel duty rise ...........


----------



## Daffyplum (Mar 29, 2010)

Can't believe this thread is about vat. Look at the car!!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Daffyplum said:


> Can't believe this thread is about vat. Look at the car!!!


^ no point mate - it won't fit on the drive  :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry but for 905 grand you can buy a fleet of cars that are just as much fun as the one in the ad.

At the end of the day if you cant drive fast on uk roads and safely without tickets then what is the point.

You can get a mint luxurious car and something to spin your eyes in your socket and still pay the speeding tickets.

Anyone who watches top gear will know these cars a lethel even with the most talanted driver behind the wheel.

Buy a track and a few more supercars and do what you want for 905k


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if you had £900k to spare on a car it would just be one of many cars you'd own including that one!! 

I mean if I only had a spare million to spend on cars, yeah I'd buy a fleet. If I had a billion in the bank, then nearly a million on one car would be a drop in the ocean. It'd look nice parked alongside my F40, Phantom, Enzo, Aventador, SLR etc. The cost of my fleet would just be a lot higher haha.


----------

